# Prints darkening in light?!?!



## Spo_7 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi 
I've been using the darkroom for some time now but up till now used the darkroom provided at my university. i just set up my own darkroom and today I made several prints from different negative, different rolls of film. I followed all of the appropriate steps to my knowledge and when I initially viewed test strips and prints in the light they were fine, however when I finished up and began looking at my prints outside after a few minutes the edges began to look purple in colour then I noticed the prints beginning to get dark patched on the surface as though they were exposing to the light. Im almost certain the prints were fixed properly does anyone have any suggestions as to what happened? I've googled and am drawing a blank.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 28, 2009)

Spo_7 said:


> ... began looking at my prints outside after a few minutes the edges began to look purple in colour ...



The prints were not properly fixed. Either you failed to fix them for an appropriate time or the fixer was bad, either old or improperly mixed. The purple indicates a failure of the fixer. The darkening may be because of some residual developer still in the paper due to improper stop bath or no fixing and washing.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 29, 2009)

2nd'd.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 29, 2009)

Dwig said:


> Spo_7 said:
> 
> 
> > ... began looking at my prints outside after a few minutes the edges began to look purple in colour ...
> ...



yup yup

How long are you fixing and how long are you washing? and is it RC paper or fiber?


----------



## Spo_7 (Jul 30, 2009)

Im using RC paper, I was fixing for 30 seconds as I was used to previously. I have now made some minor adjustments to the mix of my fixer and spent some time fixing for different amounts of time. I've landed on about 5 mins to fix the prints completly. Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## ann (Jul 30, 2009)

rc paper should take a 60 sec fix.


----------

